# Yet another save!



## Mitica100 (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, ya'll know I'm tempted! Couldn't resist this little gem:







A Robot II made by the Berning firm in Germany. The large knob at the top is a spring winder, totally wound it gives up to 20-22 pictures in very rapid sequence. Often used as a concealed camera, being very small and sturdy, the Robot II was also used by the Luftwaffe during the WWII. 

I know some of you would like pictures of it, sorry... :meh: I'm not yet up to par with my health so I 'borrowed' one from another site. As soon as I will be on the mend I'll take some pics and post them.


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 16, 2006)

Great find!  Sorry you don't feel well.  Can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## terri (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks awesome! No doubt it's built like a little tank. :thumbup: 

Get well soon! :hug:: Then you can come back and tell us all about it, and give us pics to  over.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 16, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Looks awesome! No doubt it's built like a little tank. :thumbup:
> 
> Get well soon! :hug:: Then you can come back and tell us all about it, and give us pics to  over.


 
Aww...  Ain't that sweet! Thanks Terri, will do.


----------



## Karalee (Feb 16, 2006)

That looks like a multi purpose camera! You could put it in your bag to take pics, and then use it as a weapon if your ever attacked


----------



## terri (Feb 16, 2006)

Karalee said:
			
		

> That looks like a multi purpose camera! You could put it in your bag to take pics, and then use it as a weapon if your ever attacked


Now that's a girl who's always thinking.... :thumbup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 16, 2006)

Karalee said:
			
		

> That looks like a multi purpose camera! You could put it in your bag to take pics, and then use it as a weapon if your ever attacked


 
You got it! Although small in size (slightly bigger than a cigarette pack) it's all steel and glass and weighs a ton. I've seen pictures of it being hidden in a book and used as a spy camera:


----------



## Karalee (Feb 17, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Now that's a girl who's always thinking.... :thumbup:



Guilty as charged  but the whole spy camera thing is just too cool. That really is a multi purpose camera!


----------

